# Last minute concerns: transporting new appliances and other things



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

Today, a new range and refrigerator were delivered for use in our new home in Mexico. Will I incur any importation fees since these are obviously "new" appliances? I would like to keep some of the packaging on the appliances to keep them from getting damaged, or is this a bad idea?

I will be driving through Matamoros enroute to Jalpan de Serra, QTO (early in the morning after sunrise). What is the preferred port of entry in the area and location to obtain the vehicle permit? A slightly longer route from Georgia takes us through Laredo/Monterrey. We have been though that crossing on several previous occasions. It was apparent during our last drive through Laredo in 2007 that security was noticeably different than 10+ years earlier. That being said, is it a good idea to avoid Tamaulipas these days? 

After visiting the Mexican Consulate in Atlanta last week, we learned what an "apostille" is. We are feverishly getting records verified from Alabama, Georgia and Texas.

More to follow I'm sure...


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I would not say avoid Tamaulipas, just try not to get on isolated stretches of hwy and certainly not after dark anywhere. It is maybe the most dangerous state in Mexico. Your best bet for crossing is probably Pharr. and you can get some good directions on the Chapala Forum from Mainecoons. Worth asking some of your questions there, as that group has hashed this out a lot.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Matamoros is good for crossing as the Auduana station is closed so they won't try to milk you for additional taxes once across. I would try to make the appliances look "not new" as in unbox them at the least.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

If you have the receipts do yourself a favor and pay the import fee. You will be allowed a deduction for monthly allowance of around $400 each. This is deducted and the import fee is about 10% of the balance. Depending on the value you may not incur very much at all. Sometimes nothing. However if you do pay something it will come complete with papers showing it was imported and you will not have any issues after that.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier to buy large items such as major appliances in Mexico instead of having to transport them here, paying import fees along the way?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to buy large items such as major appliances in Mexico instead of having to transport them here, paying import fees along the way?


I agree in principle, but it seems academic at this point since the original poster said the new range and refrigerator have already been delivered to them in the US and will be transported to Mexico.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Actually, if he were to buy "garage sale" appliances and bring them to Mexico (refri, stove, washer, dryer, etc) he can OFTEN (in Texas) pick those up for $50 or less and them being in very good condition. That could save a LOT of money. We actually bought 2 washing machines for $74, brought them to Mexico, sold them for a combined 3300pesos and then bought a new LG washer in Mexico for 5000p. We bought an electric dryer for $20; I replaced the belt and rollers (cheap) and we have used it in Mexico for 4 years. WE have an LG refri that we bought 2 alike 10 years ago, and never a problem. Sold one 2 years ago for 300pesos less than we paid for it 8 years before.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Somehow I see a problem here, so somebody bring me up to date on the differences between appliances made for Mexico and those for the US.

I hope the stove is gas, but wouldn't it have to be re-tooled or something to correct for the different type of gas? If electric, it would 220 VAC and not the typical 127 VAC found in Mexico. That might not be a problem, but if the house has only singe-phase, an additional phase will have to added.

Cost is off topic for the items have already been purchased.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to buy large items such as major appliances in Mexico instead of having to transport them here, paying import fees along the way?


Yes


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> Somehow I see a problem here, so somebody bring me up to date on the differences between appliances made for Mexico and those for the US.
> 
> I hope the stove is gas, but wouldn't it have to be re-tooled or something to correct for the different type of gas? If electric, it would 220 VAC and not the typical 127 VAC found in Mexico. That might not be a problem, but if the house has only singe-phase, an additional phase will have to added.
> 
> Cost is off topic for the items have already been purchased.


Yes if the stove is gas or anything is gas then it needs to be re-fitted to handle the propane gas that is propane. If it's an electric stove then the problem is it will pull mor amps than the house is wired for and will continually trip the breaker. Not to mention that you'll have to run a new 220 line that in the end will not allow the stove to function.


----------

